# Nail Gun Problems



## CMB00 (Dec 21, 2012)

So i bought a harbor freight framing nailer for my home remodel. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/nailers-staplers/21-angle-framing-nailer-69927.html

And here is the compressor I'm using.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_103500-4365..._?productId=1205535&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1

So i got to the point in my project where i needed to use the nailer but I'm having problems with the gun not driving the nails all the way in.
I adjusted the depth gauge to the deepest setting but it still only drives a 3inch nail about 2 inches in.

This is the first time i have ever used a nail gun so I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong.

I let the compressor fill to max pressure and set the attachment pressure to 100psi which is the recommended pressure.

Could it be that the compressor is too small? Or a bad nail gun?

Any help is appreciated. Right now I'm using a palm impact nailer to work with which is fine but i wanted to get to use the nail gun.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

My first thought is the compressor. It only goes to 100 pounds. Then you add a 50' hose and it may bee 100 at the compressor, will be a lot less at end of hose.

Now the framing gun says it will work at 70 psi, and should be close if your compressor is fully filled, if you shoot a couple nails, will be below the 70 psi at end of hose.

The average contractor compressor to run a nail gun will go to 120 psi, Anything less in my mind is to pump up bicycle tires with.
I bought a cheap air compressor at shucks one time for $99.99, and it really whizzed me off because it worked fine for nail guns and lasted 5 years before it ran out of oil and died.
Was made out of cast iron and heavy to carry from truck to house and heavier if working on second floor.

A cheap air compressor is fine and will work, but need the 120 psi, I bought the porter cable and goes to 150 psi.

But I have no clue on the quality of that gun, if not sinking any nails, even with first couple before air pressure goes down .... it is indication that it needs more air, but with that brand more air may not help.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

most tools will say a recommended pressure to run throgh them, finish guns are said to be run at around 80-90 psi and framers at 90 -100.. i keep my compressor at 110 for running both types of guns, then simply use a different thickness hose. 1/4 " hose for trim guns, 3/8 for coil nailers and framers.. the smaller hose doesnt let as much air through. this should be sinking your nails now.. if the gun kicks back violently you have too much air. then dial it down


----------



## Mountain (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Senco nailer, I run mine around 120, it will still generally nail flush at as low as 90 pounds but not always.

I am willing to bet it is a combination of somewhat lower quality gun and not quite enough pressure.

Have you oiled your gun?... It likely will have come with pnuematic oil, if not, go get some at the hardware store and try oiling it, it may or may not help. When you oil it just drop the oil into the air fitting a few drops will do. Whatever you do, do not try using WD40 or other types of oils, they can ruin the gasketts in the nailer.

LOL..... okay, I just saw the pic of the air compressor.... air compressor all the way. I bought a near identical one to that for my wife to use the air stapler and air brad nailer with.... I couldn't even get them to actuate with it let alone actually staple or nail anything. We now use that one for airing tires and for cleaning the mill.

This one will drive your gun quite nicely, they are fairly cheap and the thing I like is that they are not real big and heavy. http://www.ebay.com/sch/Air-Compressors-/30506/i.html?_nkw=porter+cable+air+compressor I have two of these and am impressed with them, not near as good as my big (supposedly portable)compressor but they are also about 150 pounds lighter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not the pressure that the issue.
That compresser has less then .3 CFM at the pressure your running.
The gun needs at least 3.0 CFM
Notice the position of the .
Bring up the spec. on the tools he posted.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking....the HF might be the issue....

If you have the pressure at the right level.....when you pull the trigger....it already has the volume you need....the hose only limits how fast it can recharge.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Compressor is to small


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If the compressor has pumped up to at least 100 pounds and shut off, then the size of the pump (.36 SCFM) is irrelevant. You've got 2 gallons of compressed air at pressure to drive the nailer at least once, possibly more depending on the air requirement of the tool. The recovery time for the compressor will affect how many nails you can drive before you are stuck waiting for the compressor to catch up. That is where the SCFM number comes into play. The pump fills the tank. The tank drives the tool. Be sure your air hose is flowing the proper amount of air. A torn liner inside of a hose will restrict flow. I've just got to mention. Be sure you are reading the line pressure gauge and not the tank pressure gauge.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

He may be trying to use the tiny hose that comes with the tiny compressor---


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't imagine that you'll get more than a couple of nails out of that set up before you'll wait a long time for the compressor to catch up. You'll run that little thing into the ground, but it should at least drive a nail or two, so the compressor pump is not the initial problem. Air delivery may be.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Simple enough to figure out---oil the gun--then try it on a known ,good compressor---If you don't have a friend with a compressor---

Take the gun,nails and a board to your regular auto mechanic---have them give it a try on their big compressor----mechanics like to play with someone else's toys ----I know mine would any way---


----------



## CMB00 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys!

I'm going to try and return the gun and get a better quality one and see. I was thinking even with that small compressor that i should able to get a few shots off before it empty's the tank but i'm fine with that because the project is not THAT big. 

If its still a problem i guess i will take the compressor back and exchange that as well. Can anyone push me in the right direction as far as size and psi that i should look for?

Thanks Again!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What are you trying to nail into?


----------



## CMB00 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just regular 2x4 studs into floor joists.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

funfool said:


> My first thought is the compressor. It only goes to 100 pounds. Then you add a 50' hose and it may bee 100 at the compressor, will be a lot less at end of hose.
> 
> Now the framing gun says it will work at 70 psi, and should be close if your compressor is fully filled, if you shoot a couple nails, will be below the 70 psi at end of hose.
> 
> ...


Why did it whiz you off when YOU let it run out of oil? I change the oil in my AC once a year. You never checked yours?????


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

It whizzed me off that it ran for so long. I only bought it because was in the middle of nowhere, and had a couple hours to go to finish the job I was on. My old compressor died.
I did not want to drive all the way back to town to buy a new good compressor, then come back the next day to finish the job.
So I went to a local Shucks auto parts, and bought this cheap china cast iron hunk of junk for $99 and finished the job.

What whizzed me off was, it was heavy to lug around in and out of houses, and upstairs and such.
As long as it was working fine, could not justify replacing it. It ran for 5 years. :furious:

When it died, I whipped out the company credit card and bought the porter cable pancake, am pleased with it and can pick it up and carry it with 1 finger.
The company has a bigger wheelbarrow compressor for bigger jobs. I just need something small to carry with me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A 1/3 HP compressor isn't going to keep up, you need a stronger compressor.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a harbor freight framing nailer and a harbor freight pancake compressor. It was initially set to goto 100PSI, but I adjusted it to 115. However, the framing gun drove nails fine all the way down to about 70 PSI without issue with a 3/8" rubber hose.

Try a few drops of oil into the air intake of the gun. Perhaps it was too dry from factory. Otherwise, you may have got a dud gun and get it exchanged would be my suggestion.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I have that compressor and I have a paslode stick nailer and it works fine on that compressor, BUT I cannot use it all day long. Only for small projects. If you try to use that size compressor all day you will burn it out as it will be constantly running. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

I work slow, so it doesn't run often  also it's an oil compressor, heavy as a lead balloon. Been running well for 500+sq feet of hardwood floors and quite a few basement walls


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Minimum basic spec for compressor is 1-1/2 HP, 4 gallons for running framer nailer. Oil-less is easier to use. !/4" id hose is fine.

My first nail gun was Harbor Freight, years ago, finish nailer from china. It did not sink the nails either and I got a refund. I thought the general trend of chinese name tools was getting better, although still not my choice. I still can't trust the machining quality of inner cylinder and quality of o rings. But may be you just got one that's a lemon, if the tool is faulty. Toe nailing in a certain position can also not sink the nail. Aside from the depth adjustment, does the nose piece look like it can be adjusted?


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

How can you *not* avoid China-made tools nowadays?  

I've tried to find a power tool made in USA or even any country outside of China. I couldn't find one. 

Milwaukee was the last hold out, but they bailed the US several years ago as well


----------



## Mountain (Jan 30, 2013)

I just got to thinking, that many years back when I bought my nail gun, which by the way is a Porter Cable not a Senco that I was having trouble with it not nailing flush.

I went and grabbed my gun to check and remembered how to adjust that.











Adjust the mechanism so that it will travel all the way up when you push back on the safety mechanism, this will give you max depth. When I bought my gun brand new it was adjusted halfway down and was leaving my 3 inch nail heads 1/2 inch above the nailing surface.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dengle said:


> How can you *not* avoid China-made tools nowadays?
> 
> I've tried to find a power tool made in USA or even any country outside of China. I couldn't find one.
> 
> Milwaukee was the last hold out, but they bailed the US several years ago as well



if you want a quality gun your going to have to go with grex, cadex, paslode, omer or makitas high pressure line of guns


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if you want a quality gun your going to have to go with grex, cadex, paslode, omer or makitas high pressure line of guns


Wow, never heard of any of those except Makita. Thanks for the tip.


----------

